# A Paralympic experience



## imagemaker46

I thought I would take time over the next 2 weeks and give people an idea what it's really like working an event like this. I had already written and nice long post but as luck would have it the internet here isn't very dependable. I left home at 5:15pm on Monday and arrived in Rosa Khutor at 1:30am on Tuesday morning after three planes and a nine hour time change. Rosa Khutor is the mountain village where alpine, cross country, biathlon, snowboard are taking place, and the sports I'm covering, it is also outside the security bubble that was put in place for the Olympics, and 45minutes from Sochi.

The alpine venues are split in half, and are 30 minutes walking distance apart in opposite directions, this is where you catch the gondolas up 2000feet and then walk to the press centres, before walking higher to the competition sites. I will be making the trip up tomorrow, after catching a bus into Sochi for the photographer briefing and pick up my ticket for opening ceremonies on Friday night. I will be at the main press centre where I hope to get some information about anything, bit of a black hole here.

Weather here is +15C or 59F, a very nice break from the -30 I left at home, on the mountain it is also around +15, so it should be good condition to work in.

I'll be posting some pictures as I go along.


----------



## ronlane

Looking forward to reading about your experience Scott.


----------



## sm4him

^ I second that! I hope it all goes well, and I'll be looking forward to your first-hand account and photos!


----------



## imagemaker46

Here is a shot from my hotel room and one of the downtown section of Rosa Khutor









My most recent problem, my email was all blocked saying there was suspicious activity. It's never happened before.


----------



## tirediron

Good luck Scott; looking forward to seeing your work!


----------



## timor

I am afraid that right now in Russia every foreigner is a "suspicious activity". Especially from NATO circle. Good luck to you.


----------



## imagemaker46

First real day in Rosa Khutor after struggling through a restless jet lagged 3 hours of sleep, to get up in time to catch a train to the Main Press Centre on the coast, only to find out the train I was expecting to catch wasn't leaving for 90 minutes. I met a German photographer in the train station, we spoke about the same lack of information when it came to the events. As it turns out they have closed the mountain press centre, both Canon and Nikon have moved all the loaner gear to the coast.  The train arrived and we managed to miss the photographers briefing by 40 minutes, seems the 40 minute train was closer to an hour, and from there no one could tell us how to get to the main press centre. We managed to get a ride that cut our walking in the wrong direction time by another 30 miniutes.  Nothing was sign posted until we got to the press centre.  

We tracked down the photo chief and picked up our tickets for opening ceremonies tomorrow night, which will require another train ride. Ceremony starts at 8pm, not sure when it ends, but the last two trains home run at 10pm and midnight.  There weren't very many photographers picking up tickets, so my guess is that their will be fewer than 200 covering this event, likely a 1000 less than the Olympics.  Their was little information to be had there but did find out that an arm band is required as well as the accreditation card to enter the venues, I went through five security checks, where a pat down was done and scanned my accreditation 3 times as well. They are through.  

On the upside it is bright sunny and +25C or 77F, not the winter games I was expecting, people in shorts and t-shirts, palm trees and flowers.


----------



## SCraig

It's GOT to be an interesting experience.  Good or bad remains to be seen, perhaps, but an experience nonetheless.  Looking forward to seeing your shots.


----------



## runnah

timor said:


> I am afraid that right now in Russia every foreigner is a "suspicious activity". Especially from NATO circle. Good luck to you.



Scott is Canadian and they don't know how to act suspicious.


----------



## imagemaker46

This was a quick grab shot as the torch went by, as usual there was no information passed along that it was coming by. I just happen to be out picking up some water.


----------



## vintagesnaps

That's a pretty cool shot of the torch to be able to see it that close. Hope things fall into place for you by tomorrow. 

The opening ceremonies are scheduled to be on NBC Sports Network at I think 11 or 11:30 am EST on Friday.


----------



## Derrel

Good to hear something from you. I was wondering how it would be. Certainly odd weather for a "winter" type event. It actually sounds utterly maddening to have such a messed-up chain of information. "Not knowing" when things will be has got to be frustrating, or worse.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Opening ceremonies on live now; showed that Alpine Skiing is on tonight but I think at 1:00 in the morning (I'll probably just wait for Scott's pictures!).

Interesting that the Paralympics got going in Gr. Britain after WWII when there had been soldiers returning and going thru rehab.


----------



## pixmedic

woohoo!
Go Scott!
show them other photogs there how the pros do it!


----------



## imagemaker46

Well hello again, this is the first day I've had a chance to sit down and relax for a few minutes. There have been the usual problems with transportation, trying to find the right bus to get to the right venue, ask 5 people and they all give you a different answer, and usually in a little English, everyone has been really trying. Buying  food in the stores is usually by the picture on the label, or guessing, so far I've done ok, no issues with drinking the water in my hotel although bottled water is still the safe bet. I use the hot tap water for making my breakfast.





I travel with oatmeal so I know I will at least have one meal a day.

Internet connections and a computer problem have been driving me crazy, so I haven't been able to get as much work done as I really need to. Sleep is a rare thing, average 3 hours a night.  The venues I have been working at are less than ideal due to the weather, today I shot cross  country skiing in a t-shirt, it was +27C in the high 80's, a nice way to spend a day.





This is the finish line photo stand for all the Nordic events.  Although the best pictures were a hike into the woods. All the events start at 10am, for the nordic events being there at 10 wasn't a real problem, for the alpine events you had to be on the hill an hour before, which meant catching the 7am bus ride to the hill, jumping on a chair lift and heading half way up, from there it was walking up further or walking down several hundred yards to a good spot, that also meant hauling the gear back up the hill, I discovered that yesterday after spending 4 hours freezing at the level I was shooting from and then walking in ankle deep slush was a challenge.


----------



## imagemaker46

Here are some of the shots so far.  Cross Country and Alpine

































This is where I shot the skiing from.


----------



## imagemaker46

Opening ceremony





















These were all shot from this point.


----------



## imagemaker46

Medal ceremony

Photo spot.
















These last 2 are from the alpine centre, a little bit of home protection and what the back of the venue that you don't get to see.









Pretty much everything was shot using a Canon 5D Mklll, 300 2.8 1.4.  What I did notice is that because Canon and Nikon were lending out gear, a lot of 600mm lenses were being used, and from where I was standing they would have all been too tight on the action, but too each his own. I have been hearing all kinds of photographers asking other photographers how to set their cameras, why doesn't work, turns out the batteries were dead. There are a lot of people here with photo accreditations that are using kit cameras, I shouldn't have been surprised.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Scott these are stunning. Sounds like it's been demanding to say the least (grueling if you ask me!) but these look like it's been worth it. Thanks for showing these.


----------



## tirediron

Nice shots!!



imagemaker46 said:


> ... There are a lot of people here with photo accreditations that are using kit cameras, I shouldn't have been surprised.


I have to admit, I am!


----------



## imagemaker46

Definitely not the Olympics, most of the services have really been cut back, Canon and Nikon closed up one of the loan centres, the one I would have had access to, and have shipped a lot of gear out, I would say that 90% of those shooting here are using borrowed gear, which is why so many people are having trouble trying to figure out all the settings and menus, this isn't exactly the best place to try and learn how the camera works.  I have to shoot biathlon today and it is now raining, I'm glad I brought along garbage bags and duct tape.


----------



## imagemaker46

Changing conditions today, pouring rain and heavy fog made for some interesting images,  yesterday you could see everything, today, not even the finish line. This is one from up in the woods.


----------



## imagemaker46

Constant changing weather conditions have made things quite interesting to shoot in. I covered the Alpine events today and while waiting for my bus at 7am I got soaked due to the rain. I wore all my rain gear and thermals just in case it was a little colder on the ski hill, what I did run into was a snow storm I wasn't expecting.  I have to say that it was a nice change shooting the winter games in a winter like atmosphere.  There were very few spectators up for this event, the slalom.  The wide shot of the course is from the photo stand just past the finish of the race, this was at about 8:30am, it never really got much brighter.  The two shots are of sit skiers, pretty amazing watching them.













I have to admit I was guessing at some of the exposures, as the snow changed from light to heavy several times.


----------



## pixmedic

Nice Scott!
I would call it more of an "educated guess" than a wild guess looking at the pics.


----------



## Braineack

too bad they are all posted on photobucket and small/artifacted for us to see.


----------



## sm4him

These are terrific, Scott, but then I expected as much from you. I am really enjoying this view of the Paralympics, and your account of the conditions there (not just the weather, but how different it is, organizationally, from the Olympics).

I think it's a shame that the Paralympics *don't* get the kind of coverage and publicity that the "main" Olympics get, because honestly, most of the athletes who compete in the Paralympics are FAR more astounding to me than the others.


----------



## imagemaker46

Tomorrow offers up another challenge, the alpine slalom is under the lights in the evening, not sure what the weather is calling for, as long as it's not rain and fog again things should be ok. Certainly a new experience for me.  I have a few ideas I'd like to try, but it means crampons and a long walk up the course. I think the walking back down will end up being the difficult part.


----------



## Derrel

Thanks for updating us and providing more pics; these will be pretty much THE ONLY Paralympics pictures I will see this year. I'm not big into winter sports, so, what I've seen here is actually ALL I have seen of these Paralympics! You are my *exclusive coverage guy*! lol. Hope the weather is crisp but clear for the night event.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Even the one in the fog is pretty cool. I haven't watched too much because of the time difference, alpine events supposed to be on later today. They're showing (and I'm recording) more of the sledge hockey and curling. You can have your outdoor winter events, makes me want to hide under the covers. Sounds like a great experience even with its ups and downs.


----------



## vintagesnaps

_NOW_ they're getting to the foggy part in the telecast... earlier at least one of the TV cameras was fogging up but there's a stretch of the run (women's slalom) where the fog looks pretty thick. Watching someone ski on one leg is amazing. Whoever is doing commentary saying that when it's foggy like that you try not to think about it too much, feel for the ruts and get into a rhythm etc. 

Here it's windy and we're getting flurries and moaning about it, bunch of Midwestern wimps! lol


----------



## imagemaker46

If there is one thing non photo I can pass on it's no matter what kind of job you do in life try and stay in some kind of physical condition, it isn't always possible with some health issues, but it does make living and working in life a lot easier.  I had spent quite a while working out preparing for this assignment, but it is difficult to prepare for a constant change of environment, injury, and the climbing up and down mountains daily.  Age does play a certain role in some of it, but I have been working around photographers in their 20's that are struggling with the same conditions I am.

Stay as healthy as you can, fuel the body and make sure you always carry water. Stream line what you carry, it's not important to haul every piece of gear every time.  Stretch often, when you first get up, before you head out the door and stretch through out the day, you'll notice a huge difference in mobility and it does help some of the aches go away.  I know that I've got some aches, pains and bruises that won't be going away anytime soon, and I still have four more days.


----------



## vintagesnaps

It was interesting to watch some of it today and to have your perspective of actually being there. I wondered seeing the slalom where on the slopes you'd been in that fog. Saying it looks strenuous to be up there is an understatement. 

Tomorrow NBCSN is showing sledge hockey but I don't know if/when there will be more alpine events on.


----------



## imagemaker46

A few non sports photos. Shot these while waiting for other things to happen.









I'll be back shooting snowboarding all day tomorrow and under the lights as well. I ended up shooting the finish line under the lights tonight, and most of the Canadian skiers didn't finish the race, the course is in terrible condition, quite a few skiers didn't finish.


----------



## tirediron

That first one is very nice!


----------



## bc_steve

Nice work!  thanks for posting these


----------



## tirediron

Okay folks let's keep this on track!  There's no further requirement for discussions about who's got the bigger lens, or why my lens is better than your lens etc.  Let's bear in mind that Scott is one of (AFAIK) one members we have who shoots at this level professionally, and his opinions and insight are interesting and valuable to most of the membership.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Serious question.. how do they figure out who can compete with who?  I mean someone who only has one arm vs a guy with one prosthetic leg?  There will be a time where people use robotic legs and they can run faster than Usain Bolt.


----------



## tirediron

Robin Usagani said:


> Serious question.. how do they figure out who can compete with who?  I mean someone who only has one arm vs a guy with one prosthetic leg?  There will be a time where people use robotic legs and they can run faster than Usain Bolt.


Good question! :scratch:  There are so many degrees of handicap that trying to put things on some sort of level playing field must be one <female dog> <female dog=""> of a job.</female>


----------



## brian_f2.8

For as much criticism as you give, nothing says WOW. I expected better quality than what you have posted. There is some over exposure and some underexposed images and more importantly some images that have poor composition.

Im confused by how you are critiquing other photographers for using borrowed gear. I know several photographers who shot the real games in Sochi a few weeks ago and shot over a million shots. If I was going there, sure I would use borrowed gear as well, why put that much wear n tear on your personal stuff IF YOU DONT HAVE TO. You also mentioned that you would like to use some of CPS's equipment.

I have seen some really good and creative work on Getty's website and on the web. I dont see that kind of quality here.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I've watched a few events and there seemed to be different categories such as standing, seated, etc. depending on the event. Mostly I've watched wheelchair curling and sledge hockey - they all seem to use the same sled regardless, crash the boards, get upright and are right back into the action (***spoiler alert in case you haven't seen today's results and care, don't read the bottom of this post!***).

At this level of sport I'd expect photographers would be using professional level equipment but then again it doesn't exactly surprise me that there would be people there with credentials who don't exactly seem to know what they're doing. 

And yes, I remember the Sun-Times firing their entire photography staff, and being a hockey fan was thinking at the time about their reporters when Chicago won the Stanley Cup -  can you imagine all the other photographers out on the ice with their cameras and their reporter out there with a phone?? I didn't notice any but the poor schmuck was probably hiding in a tunnel sobbing. Their front page photo next day was pretty lame from what I remember. Disappointing state of affairs for media photographers.    
















In sled hockey today Team USA won the Gold!!! Canada won the Bronze, Russia the Silver.


----------



## tirediron

brian_f2.8 said:


> For as much criticism as you give, nothing says WOW. I expected better quality than what you have posted. There is some over exposure and some underexposed images and more importantly some images that have poor composition.
> 
> Im confused by how you are critiquing other photographers for using borrowed gear. I know several photographers who shot the real games in Sochi a few weeks ago and shot over a million shots. If I was going there, sure I would use borrowed gear as well, why put that much wear n tear on your personal stuff IF YOU DONT HAVE TO. You also mentioned that you would like to use some of CPS's equipment.
> 
> I have seen some really good and creative work on Getty's website and on the web. I dont see that kind of quality here.


Because of course, he's posted every image he's taken here.  I don't see anywhere that Scott has criticized anyone for using gear borrowed from C/NPS.  What he did say is that because of the reduced services that based on where he was shooting it wasn't practical for him to avail himself of that gear.


----------



## imagemaker46

brian_f2.8 said:


> For as much criticism as you give, nothing says WOW. I expected better quality than what you have posted. There is some over exposure and some underexposed images and more importantly some images that have poor composition.
> 
> Im confused by how you are critiquing other photographers for using borrowed gear. I know several photographers who shot the real games in Sochi a few weeks ago and shot over a million shots. If I was going there, sure I would use borrowed gear as well, why put that much wear n tear on your personal stuff IF YOU DONT HAVE TO. You also mentioned that you would like to use some of CPS's equipment.
> 
> I have seen some really good and creative work on Getty's website and on the web. I dont see that kind of quality here.



Thanks again for you're input, do you just copy and paste everything you say when it comes to my work?  Getty has 6 full time shooters dedicated and 4 the roam through events, they have a staff that does the post work as well, and they draw on thousands of images per day.  I am one photographer trying to cover it all, I can't cover all the angles, even you should understand that.   But please feel free to add your always insightful tidbits of pointless information.

I've seen lots of amazing images shot here and none of them were shot by Getty, so what? As long as my client is happy with the work I'm doing, that is all that matters.  At least I post some of my best on here, I realize that you can't so we get to see your seconds, if that's really the case. Don't bother, I'm way past caring what a school teacher with a rented camera has to say.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Wow as I figured you can dish it out but you can't take it. Sorry but nothing says wow. I'm entitled to my opinion and I'll express it. 


Haha rented camera, no I own my gear

2 D3's
2 D7000
300 (f4)
70-200
24-70
50mm
35mm
10.5 fish
Sb900

Don't make excuses, figure it out. It seems that people on this thread are impressed with the behind the scenes angles as most have never shot a pro sporting event. Also anyone can take a great pic with a 5D MIII.


----------



## tirediron

brian_f2.8 said:


> ... Also anyone can take a great pic with a 5D MIII.


I think that statement has the distinction of being one of the most ridiculous things ever posted on TPF!


----------



## imagemaker46

brian_f2.8 said:


> Wow as I figured you can dish it out but you can't take it. Sorry but nothing says wow. I'm entitled to my opinion and I'll express it.
> 
> 
> Haha rented camera, no I own my gear
> 
> 2 D3's
> 2 D7000
> 300 (f4)
> 70-200
> 24-70
> 50mm
> 35mm
> 10.5 fish
> Sb900
> 
> Don't make excuses, figure it out. It seems that people on this thread are impressed with the behind the scenes angles as most have never shot a pro sporting event. Also anyone can take a great pic with a 5D MIII.



It's not the gear, I'll be posting some shots from today of the Giant Slalom shot with a 300 2.8 1.4 and Canon t2i. It takes a lot more skill to use a camera than just to list what you own and not know how to use it.

You are entitled to your opinion, and I respect that, I just don't respect you as a person, you have an overinflated ego with a Getty god complex, when in reality you are simply a school teacher that plays shooting cars on the weekend.  That's just my opinion 

I wasn't trying to impress anyone on this forum, I was simply trying to let people know what it's like working a long event as a professional photographer.  There have been some great images from this event, mostly from friends of mine that are full time ski photographers, I wasn't trying to compete against anyone, let alone these guys.


----------



## brian_f2.8

That's fine I don't need your respect. I think for someone who talks how they are a pro photographer and their work is average, I'm not impressed. I actually thought you were going to show us something by the way you critique everyone. 

It's nice to know that I can do photography as a side job and still get clients and assignments in pro sports, must be doing something right.


----------



## Robin Usagani

imagemaker46 said:


> It's not the gear, I'll be posting some shots from today of the Giant Slalom shot with a 300 2.8 1.4 and Canon t2i. It takes a lot more skill to use a camera than just to list what you own and not know how to use it.



Funny how much we argued yet we agreed on something.  Kit cameras are capable to take amazing photos.  I wouldn't have judged you if I saw you shooting that Olympic event withy your t2i Scott.


----------



## Overread

Mod thread warning. 

Cut the attitudes people - lets let us focus on the photography here and stop trying to turn it into a gear thread - if you really must argue about what gear you should/shouldn't be using make a new thread for it and go argue there. 

Brian - just cut the attitude now - final warning.


----------



## Robin Usagani

imagemaker46 said:


> when in reality you are simply a school teacher that plays shooting cars on the weekend.  That's just my opinion .



Wow.. Just wow.  It is an honest living, underpaid, and they are critical for the future of our children.  I thought I was the ass.


----------



## brian_f2.8

I don't know about underpaid. I'll take a 90k salary with 10 weeks off in the summer any day of the week, along with retirement and amazing health insurance.


----------



## imagemaker46

Here are images shot with a Canon t2i, 300mm and a 1.4, shot single frame, sorry if they all look similar, I like to be consistent with what I shoot.


----------



## imagemaker46

brian_f2.8 said:


> I don't know about underpaid. I'll take a 90k salary with 10 weeks off in the summer any day of the week, along with retirement and amazing health insurance.



I'll take the job I have without any of the perks.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Those are better but the snow is washed out. Watch your exposure. There is no detail in the snow. 

It's not about the equipment. I see some good shooters in motorsports with an eos m on a 500 f4 for fun, and the shots look good. 

Composition is fine but exposure is off.


----------



## brian_f2.8

I'm referring to 1-5. 6-8 look much better.


----------



## imagemaker46

Robin Usagani said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the gear, I'll be posting some shots from today of the Giant Slalom shot with a 300 2.8 1.4 and Canon t2i. It takes a lot more skill to use a camera than just to list what you own and not know how to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how much we argued yet we agreed on something. Kit cameras are capable to take amazing photos. I wouldn't have judged you if I saw you shooting that Olympic event withy your t2i Scott.
Click to expand...


I've mentioned several times that I play around with a t2i and have posted sports images on here before. I think the argument I always made was that it's not the camera it's the holder and good glass that make the images.  What I had pointed out was that a lot of people showed up to cover an event like this with only kit gear trying to shoot with it, and not having better glass. Then they would borrow what Canon and Nikon had to offer and in spite of using the best gear on the market they couldn't shoot a good image.  Owning the best gear in the world means nothing if the skills and experience aren't in the head of the person using it.


----------



## imagemaker46

brian_f2.8 said:


> Those are better but the snow is washed out. Watch your exposure. There is no detail in the snow.
> 
> It's not about the equipment. I see some good shooters in motorsports with an eos m on a 500 f4 for fun, and the shots look good.
> 
> Composition is fine but exposure is off.



Just a question, have you ever shot people travelling at 60mph in the snow on a sunny day, single frame? I didn't spend a lot of time working on these to get them just right for you, it would not have mattered if they were perfect, you have always tried to find fault in every single image I post.  So it really means zero.  I posted them to show that it is possible to shoot high level sports with an entry level camera.

 As you weren't standing on the hill next to me, you can't possibly know the conditions that I was shooting in.  I have mentioned this before to other people. It is easy to say "you should have done this or done that" but without knowing the layout, it is difficult to say much.  I could say to someone "maybe if you moved 3 feet to the left it would have made a better image" and what if 2 feet to the left is a cliff.  I don't assume.


----------



## brian_f2.8

No but I would use a variable nd filter.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Agreed Scott.  I was just pointing out if you do intend to make this an "article", got to keep it classy.  




Brian..  Teachers in general are underpaid.  I never asked how much you made.  This isn't who makes the most money thread.


----------



## Robin Usagani

brian_f2.8 said:


> No but I would use a variable nd filter.


???   Explain... As for right know I feel like u have no idea what u r babbling about.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Robin Usagani said:


> ???   Explain... As for right know I feel like u have no idea what u r babbling about.



Well google search what a variable ND filter does and get back to me.


----------



## Robin Usagani

brian_f2.8 said:


> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> ???   Explain... As for right know I feel like u have no idea what u r babbling about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well google search what a variable ND filter does and get back to me.
Click to expand...


i know what it does and I still have no idea how that will help Scott.


----------



## imagemaker46

brian_f2.8 said:


> No but I would use a variable nd filter.



So basically you don't have a clue, but had to offer another piece of useless advice.  The first bunch of frames were shot under heavy overcast, the last ones, obviously were shot in bright sunlight.


----------



## SCraig

Robin Usagani said:


> brian_f2.8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> ???   Explain... As for right know I feel like u have no idea what u r babbling about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well google search what a variable ND filter does and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what it does and I still have no idea how that will help Scott.
Click to expand...

Actually I think he means a GRADUATED ND filter (since a VARIABLE ND filter would be utterly useless in this situation).  But since I don't profess to be a professional what do I know?


----------



## imagemaker46

I've never used filters.


----------



## manicmike

imagemaker46 said:


> I've never used filters.



Then you're not allowed to be a pro. :mrgreen:


----------



## imagemaker46

Here are a couple more shots.

The press centre at the alpine venue, basically a tent, with work stations and a small cafeteria. They also hold the post race press conferences.





This is a shot of a friend of mine from Australia, the view as we walk back down from shooting skiing today.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Even graduated filter is useless for this.  The skier top body will have different exposure vs bottom body.  What would that do?  I think Brian90k just wants to be critical.


----------



## imagemaker46

I have to say that this whole trip started off with some difficulties but it has ended up being a great experience. I ran into a friend I hadn't seen in 14 years and we ended up working together, he's one of the best sports photographers I know, from Australia. I met quite a few photographers from all over, some spoke English, most just a little bit, but we all managed to get along, there was, as usually is professional courtesy, before anyone moves they look behind to make sure they aren't getting in any ones way. There was only one photographer that continued to get in front of everyone, he was always oblivious to the everything around him, he was warned several times, but it made no difference, language wasn't an issue as he was from the States. He just didn't figure it out.

The issues with the venues were all sorted out. Alpine was difficult at first as the photo chief didn't offer any help at all, he just said no, that changed one evening in a bar when my friend from the Australian Paralympic Committee sat down with some of the course officials and explained the situation, the next day the photo chief became very helpful, and all was good. Sometimes all it takes is a few beers with the right people.

As I mentioned this was the first event like this that I have covered using digital and it certainly was different. A lot of film used  a lot was wasted, but not nearly the numbers of images that will have been deleted. I stood next to so many trigger happy individuals that will have outshot me in numbers by a 100 to 1, and yet I would imagine they will have only kept a couple frames. There was no thinking involved with so many, they were just using $15,000 point and shoot cameras, but to each his own, they still had to edit everything. A couple of the agencies similar to Getty were camera hard wired because there are times when you just need to get 5000 of the same image out to the world instantly.

Once I've had a chance to go through everything, I'll post my favourite images. I'm here for another day so I can wander around and play tourist.


----------



## SCraig

Robin Usagani said:


> Even graduated filter is useless for this.  The skier top body will have different exposure vs bottom body.  What would that do?  I think Brian90k just wants to be critical.


Yup, I realize that.  However a variable ND would do nothing except lower the entire exposure which the OP could have done with camera settings had he chosen to.

Scott, your shots are excellent.  Very well done in my opinion.  Keep doing things the way you are, obviously it's working for you.


----------



## pgriz

Scott, thank you for sharing your shots and the experience.  Please don't let the background internet static discourage you - there are plenty of us who appreciate your giving us a window onto what a professional photographer has to work with.


----------



## imagemaker46

I know that there are people on the forum that don't share the views that I have and that's fine, we all have our own opinions. We have to respect that.  Honestly over the past two weeks I've struggled with a back issue that limited my being able to walk or climb very well(not good when the job involves mountains), it wasn't until yesterday that it finally settled down. I was hired to do a job, and I can't call in sick and say "my back hurts. I have to take a couple of days off" There are no substitues in my business. I can't use any meds, so I work through it.  As a professional if I hope to be able to work for the same client again, I have to produce everyday. My client was aware of my back problem, and gave me a morning off, but I still ended up on the mountain that afternoon, but it was something that I appreciated. If I didn't respect my job, and my client, getting a small break like that wouldn't have happened.  I was asked if I needed the Canadian team physiotherapist and yes I could have used one, but they are here for the athletes, although I came close to calling one night.

Working as a full time professional really sucks sometimes, and in spite of everything, I enjoy everyday that I'm working.  I don't know too many other people that can say that, especially the Russian bus drivers, I think they invented depressed.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Robin Usagani said:


> Even graduated filter is useless for this.  The skier top body will have different exposure vs bottom body.  What would that do?  I think Brian90k just wants to be critical.



Try using one then get back to me and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## brian_f2.8

SCraig said:


> Yup, I realize that.  However a variable ND would do nothing except lower the entire exposure which the OP could have done with camera settings had he chosen to.  Scott, your shots are excellent.  Very well done in my opinion.  Keep doing things the way you are, obviously it's working for you.



It would change the lighting in his favor to eliminate the over exposed snow. Use one and get back to me.


----------



## SCraig

brian_f2.8 said:


> It would change the lighting in his favor to eliminate the over exposed snow. Use one and get back to me.


What, exactly, would it do that simply increasing shutter speed wouldn't do?  Think about it and get back to me.


----------



## brian_f2.8

imagemaker46 said:


> I know that there are people on the forum that don't share the views that I have and that's fine, we all have our own opinions. We have to respect that.  Honestly over the past two weeks I've struggled with a back issue that limited my being able to walk or climb very well(not good when the job involves mountains), it wasn't until yesterday that it finally settled down. I was hired to do a job, and I can't call in sick and say "my back hurts. I have to take a couple of days off" There are no substitues in my business. I can't use any meds, so I work through it.  As a professional if I hope to be able to work for the same client again, I have to produce everyday. My client was aware of my back problem, and gave me a morning off, but I still ended up on the mountain that afternoon, but it was something that I appreciated. If I didn't respect my job, and my client, getting a small break like that wouldn't have happened.  I was asked if I needed the Canadian team physiotherapist and yes I could have used one, but they are here for the athletes, although I came close to calling one night.  Working as a full time professional really sucks sometimes, and in spite of everything, I enjoy everyday that I'm working.  I don't know too many other people that can say that, especially the Russian bus drivers, I think they invented depressed.



Great job way to grind through.


----------



## brian_f2.8

SCraig said:


> What, exactly, would it do that simply increasing shutter speed wouldn't do?  Think about it and get back to me.



I'm not getting into a discussion about it. Use one and you'll see.


----------



## SCraig

brian_f2.8 said:


> I'm not getting into a discussion about it. Use one and you'll see.


I have one and use it frequently.  I also have a graduated neutral density filter so I'm well aware of the difference.

My question stands.


----------



## brian_f2.8

PM me

I'm not ruining this thread


----------



## SCraig

brian_f2.8 said:


> PM me
> 
> I'm not ruining this thread



Not worth the effort, and you've already ruined it.


----------



## Derrel

Soooo, would Scott use a 52mm drop-in graduated ND filter? Or should he gaffer tape a big 122mm square one on the front of his 300/2.8's lens hood? Which would you recommend, Brian?


----------



## Overread

I must say that sports isn't my area of interest (spent years trying my best to avoid it at all costs ) but its been great to read some of the background to working such an event; especially such a major and rare event. I hope we can expect to hear more from this event and others as you cover them; seeing "behind the scenes" and hearing too what goes on is, to me, part of photography and a joy to have on forums. All too often we focus on just the picture and we forget the story that builds up to that single frame and the events that surround it.




For any reading who are now confused on the matter (and honestly I don't want to put this in but I feel someone has to say something sane on the matter for those reading this thread who might be far newer to photography than others). 

A neutral density filter is used to reduce the amount of light reaching the camera sensor. Typically they are built so that they will block a specific number of stops of light from entering the lens; this creates the effect of appearing to be shooting in darker conditions than the photographer is actually present in. They are great for allowing a slower shutter speed when aperture and ISO can no longer be adjusted (either because they've reached their limits or creative limitations by the nature of the shot the photographer want). A few common examples would be their use in getting smooth water effects at seascapes, waterfalls and rivers - where the reduced light allows for much longer exposures which smooths out the water. 

In the situation of a person skiing on a slope the ND filter would be of no use in balancing the exposure between the skier and the snow because the filter reduces the exposure over the whole of the scene. As a result the dynamic range (range in brightness between the darkest and lightest sources) remains identical. Thus its only effect would be to require a higher ISO/Wider aperture/smaller shutter speed to get a properly exposed shot. The relative exposures of the snow and the skier would remain identical. 

And that's the end of the matter - if you've further questions on this drop me a pm or start a thread up to ask for further clarification.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Maybe he meant ND filters for Scott's eyes (AKA a pair of Oakleys). That will certainly be helpful.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Thank you mods!! jeez... and I've been a teacher (although haven't done classroom teaching in a long time), the related comment seemed spot on to me in this case anyway. 

 Don't know if anyone else saw the closing ceremonies or if you got any pictures of that Scott; I didn't watch all of it but liked the Kandinsky inspired performance and the part with Tetris (Game Over!) and Led Zeppelin. Curling final Saturday was fun to watch, the Team Canada skip finally got to smile! There was a curling sheet at the ice arena where I went to college and sometimes would watch that before hockey games, interesting to see the strategies they use to position stones and knock opposing ones off the target etc.

Look forward to getting to see more photos of the Paralympics.


----------



## imagemaker46

I didn't shoot the closing ceremony, the other photographer that was working for the Canadian Team that was shooting the wheelchair curling and sledge hockey shot closing.  Once I go through everything, all the edits, toss the junk, and attach ID's to everything I'll post a final number of photos I kept,(I'll try and keep tabs on how many I shot and what I kept) and post my favourites.


----------



## imagemaker46

Here's a few of the TV guys helping out with getting our photos.  Unfortunately this has been going on for decades.


----------



## pgriz

Is it always the same guy?


----------



## imagemaker46

At the Alpine venue it was. This happened everywhere, in the end we just came to expect it.  It's one of those situations that you can't avoid regardless of the photo position you end up in, and you can't work around it, so just accept it.


----------



## pgriz

Well, you ARE professional about it.  I'd be tempted to be less diplomatic.  Especially if it's the same idiot over and over again.


----------



## imagemaker46

At most major events photographers aren't consulted about where TV is going to be setting their cameras up, we find out when we arrive where the fixed cameras are, but the roving cameras are just that, running all over looking for that in your face type shots that could still be done from further back, but TV pays the rights money to be there.  Some camera guys are better than others and will try and work with the photographers, others will be just the opposite and that's when there are problems.  In the end there is still very little that ever gets changed.


----------



## tirediron

imagemaker46 said:


> At most major events photographers aren't consulted about where TV is going to be setting their cameras up, we find out when we arrive where the fixed cameras are, but the roving cameras are just that, running all over looking for that in your face type shots that could still be done from further back, but TV pays the rights money to be there.  Some camera guys are better than others and will try and work with the photographers, others will be just the opposite and that's when there are problems.  In the end there is still very little that ever gets changed.


You and another still shooter...  100' of clear, 100# test, 12" above the snow... just sayin'!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Geez in that last one could double 0 48 have gotten in any closer?? Even in my little corner of the hockey world when it comes to the TV crew, we're not worthy... 

Sounds like you had quite the adventure over there, seems like the trip and all the work was worth it.


----------



## imagemaker46

After 17 hours of flying time,  five airports, thirteen security and passport checks, watching 4 movies, eating airplane food that tasted great after eating cheese sandwiches for two, weeks, helping the sledge hockey team load and unload over 150 pieces of luggage twice, it was all worth it.  Now the work starts editing everything.


----------



## pgriz

Welcome back!  There's nothing like a lot of travelling to make you appreciate "home".  Even if it is doing editing.


----------



## Overread

Repeat of earlier moderator comment in relation to the discussion of the use of ND filters and exposure.



Overread said:


> *if you've further questions on this drop me a pm or start a thread up to ask for further clarification.*



offending posts removed - reminder left in place - if you must talk about it start it up elsewhere!


----------



## imagemaker46

A first count, total number of images is around 3500.  It may sound like a low number considering the number of days I was shooting, the main reason being is that I was covering the Canadian alpine/nordic team of approximately 25 athletes.


----------

